# Should I be this hungry at 4 weeks pregnant?



## Mummy2Be94

Hey, I'm 4 weeks pregnant and I'm hungry quite a lot now. I'm quite petite so I'm not normally one to eat a lot. But now I can't seem to stop eating. Although today I went off my sandwiches a bit, but some things I just want to eat a lot of! Is this just me being greedy? Or am I meant to be this hungry at this stage in pregnancy xx


----------



## Finsmummy

I too have been starving for most of the time. It's like when I get a period and I just need so much more energy! For me the nauseous feeling from hormones makes me feel like Im hungry all the time. Our bodies and the little beans need fuel hey?! x


----------



## LoraLoo

Im 5 weeks and cant stop eating...im making the most of it before morning sickness kicks in and i cant keep anything down! xxx


----------



## wtt :)

yup, been eating a lot lately! i'm petite too btw :lol:


----------



## ellie27

I have heard that you do not need to be eating anything extra til past around 14wks.

I am having a mid-morning snack to settle my tummy as it is churning during the day.:flower:


----------



## olivetree83

Just in case your sandwiches weren't hot, you should know that you are to stay away from cold deli meats as they can carry the bacteria listeria. Don't fret if you didn't know this as an "oops" is nothing to stress about. But I'm probably speaking ahead of turn and you cooked your meat anyway, sorry ahead of time if that's the case! 

BTW I have been hungry for about two weeks now! Either I don't have much of an appetite, then I get starving suddenly and have to eat. I think it's normal...and I've already lost if you aren't supposed to eat or gain weight until after 14wks....whoops. 

All my best luck and love.


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

Before i found out i was pregnant lol (would of been about 4 weeks gone) i ate like a horse! it's one of the reasons i took a test =], now at 10+6 still super hungry but find that when i do eat i become uncomfortably full lol


----------



## bellaboo28

I myself ate like it was going out of style until I became sick at five and a half weeks, and am now VERY grateful that I did! As long as you do your best to eat a balanced diet, I'd say if you're hungry, listen to your body!

Congratulations :)


----------



## Jellyx

it's normal ! At 4 weeks I would eat anything put in front on me. 
Now I'm almost 7 weeks and Im so nauseous that I have very low appetite.


----------



## Jess_Machine

I'm starving all the time. Part of it I think is that I was dieting for the past 3 months and now I feel like I can give in a little and eat a bit more. I haven't gained weight yet though.


----------



## bestmum

Ive been eating non stop too. I wake up starving!!!! Im so hungry, but i have no idea what i want. Im only 4 weeks...my morning sickness usually hit around 6-8 weeks, so im enjoying this time where i can eat and not get sick :)


----------



## Tasha.

Yeah relate to this thread! Since i found out and the tiredness kicked in my appetite has went through the roof. I have put on a bit of weight and im 7wks 5d so a bit worried. Yesterday i decided that this was not on and i wasn't going to give in to temptation saying it is all in your head you don't need to eat this much. Well at about 11am and fighting the urge to eat i felt all nauseous and had to lie down until lunch lol by which time i was absolutely starving! Lunch made me feel a bit better hehe. Told my OH about this and he just laughed he doesnt get it. Anyway i think it is normal, i do have a good appetite normally but can control it but not so much at the moment.


----------



## annie1983

I've been starving since 12 days PO it's a nightmare for me because I'm already a little overweight and I'm trying so hard to be good but its hard in the middle of the night when you wake up 'cos your stomach thinks your throats been cut ! lol nothing fills me at the moment !


----------



## babybaby123

I'm the total opposite. I have lost my appetite. If I eat all l I want is sushi (cooked of course), chilli, soya sauce, and anything spicy....


----------



## lis5marie

I was like that 4-6 weeks. At 6 weeks I started feeling so bloated I couldn't really stuff myself.
I was getting hunger pains mixed with nausea!


----------

